# Civia Hyland alternate



## gilley (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been researching/pondering/wishing/dreaming of my new commuter bike. After a lot of looking and scheming, the Civia Hyland fit my needs and desires. At long last, I have the financial resources to get the bike I want. 

BUT....

It sounds like the Civia Hyland might be on its way out and it won't be produced anymore. :cryin: WAAAAHH!!!!!

Here's what I like about it and I'm looking for in a commuter bike.

#1 - The Hyland is speced with a lot of features for the price. Building up a bike that has the same features will cost at least $1750-$2000. The Hyland is shy of $1600.

Internal geared hub - I want the clean mechanism of an IGH. I'm sure plenty of people will argue for the functionality of a derailleur for a lot less cost and weight. Non negotiable - a want less maintenance and the clean lines of the IGH.

Fenders and rack - A commuter without them is....well, its not really a practical commuter.

Disk brakes, front AND back - Simply put, they work better in more conditions. I see Trek and Kona do the roller brake in the back. I'm sorry but roller brakes are mushy. I want disk brakes because when you need to crank on them, they are there for you. 

Dynamo front hub - I want to be able to utilize lights that are a permanent fixture of the bike. No running out of batteries, no forgetting the light at home, no taking the light on and off the bike when you go to the grocery store. Plus dynamos mean no batteries. I recharge batteries constantly for my job, I don't want to charge batteries to ride my bike. I just want to ride my bike. Alkaline batteries just suck. They have a very short life compared to the amount of environmental damage they do after they are dead.

Aluminum frame - Ok, I know the trad hardcores are gonna bash me on this one, but hear me out. I understand that steel definitely has a better ride. I'm not going to contest that. But when you are looking at a bike that is going to have racks, fenders, lights panniers, a lock and all the other crap we have on our commuters, its nice to save a few pounds on the base ride. I'm not a weight weenie, but riding a tank around isn't fun. I want some fun responsiveness to my ride. This isn't a deal breaker but it would be kind of nice.

I welcome thoughts and ideas. I really want to get a commuter bike or a bike built up for $1500. 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think you are thinking too much. 

A bike is a bike, get one and ride it.


----------



## gilley (Mar 22, 2007)

If I'm thinking too much why are there hundreds of bike and parts manufacturers with thousands of products that we can put on bikes? Why are there bikes that cost $15,000? Why are there forums that people post and reply on daily and people spend far too much time on? Why do people post photos of every ride that they do?

That's half the fun of bikes is configuring, tweeking, comparing, adjusting...obsessing! We all do it. 

I have an opportunity to make a very cool bike. I want to do it right, so yeah, I am gonna think about it...a lot. And when I buy it or build it, I'm gonna LOVE riding it because its just they way I want it.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

I just took the Connecticut Bar Exam. While there I ran into a woman who was bike-commuting to the exam on a Breezer, which looked very nice. Oddly shaped (it doesn't really have a toptube) but still strong, fenders, light, generator and internal-gearing hubs, rack...I don't recall the brakes, but overall it looked like a really nice commuter. It had a sort of "stunted" toptube, by the way, just above the crank, IIRC, excellent for carrying and locking the bike...


----------



## avatar78 (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe the Novara Fusion? Hits all your points except frame is cromo. And it is heavy. But as long as you don't have to carry it up stairs...


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Ummm... Civia Bryant?

Belt drive, IGH, Discs front and back.

Everyone I've talked to about belt drives absolutely loves them- definitely make commuting in the winter less of a hassle.

Go to Velo Orange and order yerself some pretty metal fenders and a dynamo front wheel and yer off to the races...

http://www.ecovelo.info/2010/01/03/short-term-road-test-civia-bryant/


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

gilley said:


> If I'm thinking too much why are there hundreds of bike and parts manufacturers with thousands of products that we can put on bikes? ...... I want to do it right, so yeah, I am gonna think about it...a lot. And when I buy it or build it, I'm gonna LOVE riding it because its just they way I want it.


You have the enviable problem of having enough money to afford your dreams. But now that you can afford them you are back to the drawing board. I think what MB1 means (if I may be so bold as to speak for him) is that any bike will do. Speaking for myself: The bike I'm riding is my dream bike.

That said, you mentioned that the Hyland is going out of production not that it's unavailable. Why not still pick one up? Or get one used?

I haven't researched any commuters recently, but check out the Soma Double Cross DC (steel frame, but has disc brake braze-ons) and some of the bikes from Salsa (the Casserole pops up in the forum fairly often). Or, go custom?


----------

